# hemophagocytic histiocytic sarcoma



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping again


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My Golden Retriever, Luke, had it. We treated it with chemo and he lived four months. Life expectancy for it was two to four months with treatment. He was eight when he got it and passed right after he turned nine. It is very devastating. I wish it wasn't happening to VeeVee or to you.

I don't know if this will help or depress you, but you can kind of read the progression here of what we experienced. It's what I posted when he passed away.

Cool Hand Luke Smith 06/14/10 - 08/28/19


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry you had the same cancer with your Luke. 

We had VeeVee euthanized earlier this morning. She did not do well overnight. She was diagnosed a week ago last Wednesday. I wish we had more time with her. The chemo she was given was 45 mg of Lomustine, to be administered once every 3 weeks. We had hopes that it would help but I guess it really made no difference at all as we never made it past week one. 

I agree. It isn't fair at all that so many of these gentle, sweet dogs die of cancer, and at such young ages. We had Goldens before and they lived to at least twelve. This was totally unexpected and we will never forget our VeeVee. She was a love

Our hearts are broken. Our vet said that we did the right thing for her, although it was terrible for us. VeeVee will never be forgotten. She brightened the lives of many with her sweet, friendly disposition.

This is a picture from February of this year before she was sick. We love her smile in this photo. And the motion of her tail and the fact that she looks like she is dancing! She was such a happy girl.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so very sorry. I know they take a piece of your heart with them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> I’m so very sorry. I know they take a piece of your heart with them.


Thank you. I think she may have taken my entire heart. I felt more connection with her than with any other dog we've had.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, especially so young. My heart goes out to you. I’m sure that she will be dancing when you see her again at the bridge. 

Sidenote — Our dog was diagnosed with HSA in December after emergency surgery. It is such a roller coaster of emotions and anxiety.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

So so so very sorry for your enormous loss. No words can take the pain away. Sending Prayers and Hugs. She is beautiful. #CANCERSUCKS


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of VeeVee. She was beautiful and I really liked her smile in that photo as well. She looked like a happy and well loved girl.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Denlie said:


> So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, especially so young. My heart goes out to you. I’m sure that she will be dancing when you see her again at the bridge.
> 
> Sidenote — Our dog was diagnosed with HSA in December after emergency surgery. It is such a roller coaster of emotions and anxiety.


Sorry your dog has cancer. Hope you have better results than us. Thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

FUReverGolden said:


> So so so very sorry for your enormous loss. No words can take the pain away. Sending Prayers and Hugs. She is beautiful. #CANCERSUCKS


Thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

FurdogDad said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss of VeeVee. She was beautiful and I really liked her smile in that photo as well. She looked like a happy and well loved girl.


Thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> I'm so sorry. My Golden Retriever, Luke, had it. We treated it with chemo and he lived four months. Life expectancy for it was two to four months with treatment. He was eight when he got it and passed right after he turned nine. It is very devastating. I wish it wasn't happening to VeeVee or to you.
> 
> I don't know if this will help or depress you, but you can kind of read the progression here of what we experienced. It's what I posted when he passed away.
> 
> Cool Hand Luke Smith 06/14/10 - 08/28/19


It's just been two months since we lost VeeVee to HHS. I finally got the courage up to read your progression notes about Luke. I'm sorry you lost him to HHS. Of course, I'm crying again but that's to be expected. I guess our girl's cancer was farther along than Luke's because we only had two weeks after her diagnosis. We still have one Golden, Gabby, who will be five on 8.21.2022. I do believe she still misses VeeVee. They used to cuddle together much of the time. I certainly continue to miss her. I suppose we never truly get over losing our sweet, wonderful dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Genevieve's mom said:


> It's just been two months since we lost VeeVee to HHS. I finally got the courage up to read your progression notes about Luke. I'm sorry you lost him to HHS. Of course, I'm crying again but that's to be expected. I guess our girl's cancer was farther along than Luke's because we only had two weeks after her diagnosis. We still have one Golden, Gabby, who will be five on 8.21.2022. I do believe she still misses VeeVee. They used to cuddle together much of the time. I certainly continue to miss her. I suppose we never truly get over losing our sweet, wonderful dogs.


I don’t think we do. They leave a lot of love and good memories behind to comfort us until we see them again. Give sweet Gabby a hug from me.


----------

